# Die Hühnerkanone: Urban legends und Stadtmärchen



## technofreak (23 Mai 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,249943,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> ALLTAGSMYTHEN
> Kanonenfutter fürs Geflügel-Geschütz
> Wie testet man die Windschutzscheibe eines Flugzeugs auf ihre Festigkeit? Man ballert ein Hühnchen vor das Fenster. Eigentlich eine gute Idee, glauben Amerikaner - so lange die dummen Briten das Katapult nicht ausborgen. Das Huhn ist in beiden Fällen des Todes, der Alltagsmythos aber ist dank des Internets zählebig.
> .
> ...


----------

